# When did you give up?



## Salesbury (Jun 29, 2014)

Just wondering when some have up on reconciliation? It's hard when you're not the one that wants it bc you have no idea what's going thru the other persons head. It's been 3 weeks now. Last weekend he have me hope by having me over and just asking what would change if we did got back together and we talked about counseling. He said he didn't want to give up until everything was tried and two days later bam, nope it's not gonna work and he's been distant this week. Sometimes when I bring the baby over he goes in the room to cry, but bc of that distant feeling I'm getting it makes me want to give up hope.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenapple (Apr 21, 2014)

he needs to get his feelings straight and be honest once and for all, you can't sit around wait for his next move....it's a yes or no! stand up for yourself


----------



## TooNice (Nov 26, 2013)

I gave up when he consistently told me it was over and refused to go to MC with me. I still ask every so often if he's sure, but nothing has changed. It takes two to both make or break a relationship. You can't fix anything by yourself.


----------



## mishu143 (Jun 20, 2011)

I gave up when the jelousy was making me sick, and I pulled the plug when I found out he was having EA's with other women.


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm giving up now after 13 weeks of him saying I love you wait no I don't.


----------



## Funkykatz (Jun 17, 2014)

TooNice said:


> I gave up when he consistently told me it was over and refused to go to MC with me. I still ask every so often if he's sure, but nothing has changed. It takes two to both make or break a relationship. You can't fix anything by yourself.



Yup that is exactly where I am at.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Salesbury said:


> Just wondering when some have up on reconciliation? It's hard when you're not the one that wants it bc you have no idea what's going thru the other persons head. It's been 3 weeks now. Last weekend he have me hope by having me over and just asking what would change if we did got back together and we talked about counseling. He said he didn't want to give up until everything was tried and two days later bam, nope it's not gonna work and he's been distant this week. Sometimes when I bring the baby over he goes in the room to cry, but bc of that distant feeling I'm getting it makes me want to give up hope.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He cries? I think he needs to create a thread here. So we can tell him what not to do and how to look more attractive and less needy. But if he cry then I'm assuming you betrayed him. If that's the case then please say so if you want ANY advice that worth a darn.

Point is you could be a poor wife being manipulated or you could be a wife whose cheating looking for justification to leave. We don't know unless you say your story chronologically. Anyone with answers based on what you've given so far, is filling in the gaps with projection.


----------

